#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Conserto de Wom 5000/5000i e Mimo.

## camilo21

Conserto de antenas intelbras família wom. ( Fora de garantia).

Serviço com garantia de 90 dias.
Preço a combinar.
Cep para cálculo do frete 72915.027.

Whatsapp: 61-9 9555-4600 Camilo.

http://camilocelular.com.br/

----------

